# What would you suggest using?



## countrydan05 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive recently been researching coyote hunting and am needing some information from the experienced ones since I dont know many around here to ask. One place I plan to hunt is a field that has a fence line on the north side covered in trees. The east side of the field has a stand of trees that runs the length of the field and is about 25 yds wide with a creek in the middle and opens up to another field. The length of the field is approx. 300 yds and and the width is about 150. The south of the field has about a 100 yd worth of trees before it opens up again to another field, and the west side is alot like the north. Both with fields on either side. The field is planted in a corn and soybean rotation depending on the year. What would you guys suggest using for the area and how to setup for it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where do you see the coyote sign at ? Trails, scat... etc. Keep in mind any thing we say may become a moot point depending on the wind at the time.


----------



## countrydan05 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wind for the area is usually out of the south/south west.Sign is in the woods along trails. Deer also populate the area and there is alot of underbrush in the woods. Thanks for getting back with me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a problem getting back to you Dan. I'd think serious about using that fenceline as your stand location. IF you can get in from that side quietly. Use a fence post as a backrest and sit tight for a few minutes before calling. A rabbit distress will work if they aren't used to hearing it from other hunters.if they are try a woodpecker or chicken distress. Stay away from howls for now unless you have called them in using one before.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Any bird distress would work. Maybe some rodent distress.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

How do you access the field?
For example, if you must access the field from the South and the wind is from the South you may be busted when you get out of your vehicle! That will effect how I would set up. I always try to walk in against the wind!!

Try to examine the area with an aerial map,
Try to figure out where they may bed down, thick cover! Try to figure out where they would drink and hunt and the route would take to get from on to another. Like youngdon mentioned, find their trails and scat! This will be easier to do in person, just be careful not to stink it up!!







Then set up where you can catch them passing through!!

As for the call, any well played distress call should do if the basics are taken care of!

The biggest thing you are already doing is researching!!
Keep learning! Knowledge is power!!

And that is my


----------



## exopo (Nov 24, 2011)

i would have to agree with youngdon. sounds like a good plan.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

There are so many variables in your scenario that it's hard to give an accurate answer for any given day.


----------

